# Strange poops...again



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,
So quick backstory; last Thursday I went on vacation, the day before I dropped Kiger off with family. Family member was walked through how to care for the little dude, what not to do, what to watch for, and so on. When I left he was stressed but otherwise ok. I covered his cage partially to help him out left the family member with more instructions on care and left. I felt bad leaving him but where I was going it would be more stressful and dangerous for him. So when I got back I noticed he had some strange poops. He was otherwise active at first but after I got him home he was sleepy. I've been monitoring him since. Poops have gotten better, but there are still a few (no more then two-four in a day) poops that are weird. They have less fecal matter, regular urites and yellow urine. He's also been poofed up more and isn't as talkative. He was a bit better this morning but still poofed up. We do have a vet visit today. 
I'm worried an anxious, we went though a similar song and dance a few weeks ago. Last time was different where he was passing undigested seeds witch led to antibiotics and one very unhappy budgie. I am afraid I'm doing something wrong  I will go over that with the vet as well.
Could it really just be as simple as he is just stressed out? Am I just being paranoid? I keep forgetting about ACV (poor excuse I know) but I intend to try and find some tonight.
Good mojo vibes, and maybe some shared stories are welcome leading up to this visit.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's very possible that the changes in environment and uncertainty that Kieger feels are causing this stress. Although the poops could be due to this stress, he really could be sick again due to a lowered immune system response after the stress. 

Either way, I hope the ACV helps when you're able to get some and I hope the vet visit goes well. Just to be safe, you may want to ask the vet about getting tested for megabacteria that always is a concern when the droppings aren't where they should be. 

Best wishes to you and little Kieger! Keep us posted on how the vet visit goes :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be a good idea to ask your Avian Vet to do a fecal gram stain to rule out Avian Gastric Yeast.

I'd also take the time to read the Articles in the Budgie Articles section of the forum. 
The articles may give you ideas for other questions to ask the Avian Vet when you are there.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

Best wishes for little Kiger. Please be sure to update us regarding his condition.*


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Vet gave him a clean bill of health. It is probably stress from the adventure last week to the family's house and the changes in diet. He didn't hear/see/feel anything that would make him consider another infection. Little guy has a bit of fat in his groin area but otherwise is well muscled.
I need to do some hunting to post some pics of him since I have no idea how old he is now. The vet said he is coming into sexual maturity so roughly a year to a year and a half...however the only hint that he maybe has an iris is a very thin gray seen more under his eyelid than anywhere near his pupil. To state simply he has black eyes, no baby barring and a very blue cere.


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

hope that worked....

well then, with the flash you can see his iris. I swear you can't see it in normal light.:blink:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear little Kriger got a clean bill of health! :thumbsup:

He sure is a handsome little fellow.

At least now you know his iris rings are there thanks to the flash on your camera. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a handsome little guy!  

I'm glad the vet visit went well and it was just stress-based. Surely soon he'll be back to 100%


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you both,
when we got him from Petsmart (I was so unaware back then) he stood out with that bright blue cere and being a goof in the cage. We had gone to look at birds the day before and I fell in love with the little guy. The next day when we decided to get a budgie I was thrilled to see he was still there.  He's no cuddle bug but he sure is fun to watch when you play music with a good beat.


----------

